# Series 2 second drive question



## robertbruins (Jan 1, 2006)

Hello all I have an series 2 tivo standalone 40 gig wanting to ad an 160 to it and mabie more I have the twin breeze kit to go along with the drive. Is there anything do to the hd before installing ?? I hope some one can help..
  
ROb


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The weaknees upgrade instructions work great:

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

In a 2 drive system if either drive goes you loose everything. I would buy a bigger drive and stay with a one drive system keeping the old 40 gig for a backup but that is just my preference.

Good Luck!

atmuscarella


----------



## lofirabbi (May 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Parkers (Jul 12, 2015)

Series 2 only has one port.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Parkers said:


> Series 2 only has one port.


If you mean USB port, you are mistaken, it has two.

If you mean a place to connect a hard drive, it only has one PATA/IDE header, but two drives can be connected via ribbon cable to that header, one Master and one Slave.

It wasn't until the Series 3 TiVos came along that they switched over to SATA ports.

And every TiVo since has had an internal SATA port and an eSATA external port.


----------

